# Puentear potencias iguales



## ragonos (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola tengo una potencia Moon PM-60 en la cual tengo 2 bafles de 250 W  y estaba interesado en comprar otra igual de la misma potencia para conectar otros parlantes iguales que tengo. y queria saber como puentear estas potencias. Las potencias tienen la entrada de señal con conector Canon o conector jack y despues tiene la salida de a los parlantes para conectar los cables de los parlantes (1 conector rojo y otro negro para cada canal) y dps tiene 3 conectores Speakon uno que dice Channel A otro Bridge y otro Channel B. 
Para tener en cuenta: - la pontecia que me voy a comprar es la misma
                              - Los parlantes que tengo se conectan por medio del cable (rojo y negro)

Cuando me expliquen como hacer, Expliquenlo para tontos por favor que no entiendo mucho de esto. Muchas gracias comunidad!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

En el manual viene el dibujito de como puentearla.

Saludos !


----------



## ragonos (Ene 5, 2012)

No dice nada el manual, solo me dice que es cada cosa


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 5, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

Aquí te dejo una imagen de la potencia que mencionas (espero que sea la misma) normalmente utilizas los conectores rojo y negro para su funciomamiento en estereo (canal R Y L), en puente soló los conectores rojos (BRIDGE) es muy importante que respetes la polaridad de la salida, asi como la impedancia minima, esa info supongo esta en el ampli.


----------

